# Mini-Zoo



## melas

Hey guys! I thought it was high time I start posting the progress on my mini-zoo in my basement. I'll try to get some better pics for now these iPhone pics will have to do! 

Basically I'm building a 45 ft wall in my basement to divide my finished living area from my "reptile room". The front of the wall will only have display windows into the cages. There will be no access from the front so that I don't have to worry about escapes etc into the living quarters of our house. Also, this is the way the zoos do it and this is what I am trying to emulate. The cages will all be 4ft in depth with varying heights and lengths. The room behind the wall is 15ft deep providing me with a nice work room and area for additional caging etc. 

I'm wiring electricity into the cages so that I will not need to use extension cords etc. I will also be sealing the "reptile room" so that an escapes will be contained in the room. The door to the room is a solid core door with a lock. I'm planning on putting a self-closing hinge on the door as well to keep me honest . . . 

Here is my current progress.









this is two 10'l x 4'w x 2.5'h python cages - they are stacked - they have two windows each and will be divided horizontally between the to rows of windows
-i have a large burm and a tiger retic that will be going in these









this shot shows two arboreal cages for green tree pythons and emerald tree monitors - these enclosures are both about 5ft tall and 4ft deep. The one on the left is 6ft long (monitors) and the one on the right is 4ft long (pythons)









this photo just shows the width of the cages


----------



## Philsuma

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Awesome Matt!

You even have a back-access for them like a zoo.

My quick reccommendation would be to use light colored - not necessarily hospital white, tile on the floor.

Tile is esential for spills but the light color will allow you to see mites and other small problem critters.......just a thought.


Matt...I'll meet you at the Newville park and ride off 81, at 730am this Sat for the MADS meeting at Scott's house.....cool?


Phil


----------



## Mywebbedtoes

*Re: My mini-zoo*

This is such a very cool idea! In the long run I would like to convert my tanks into more show peices, not like this, but more perminante looking than a fish tank. This is going to look amazing!


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

the floors of the "reptile room" are actually concrete so I was just planning on using a concrete epoxy like what is often used in garages. I was planning on using a light color. For the floors of the cages I'm using a bright white epoxy paint that will dry very hard and and will be water proof! I considered tile but I was afraid it would be too cold and it would add a TON of weight to the cages. I'm already planning for a 200lb + python living in this thing! haha!

sounds good about the newville park'n ride! see you then!


----------



## jejton

*Re: My mini-zoo*

My inspiration. Right now I just have about 20 tanks of various size and critters lined up along the wall in my basement but one day....


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



Mywebbedtoes said:


> This is such a very cool idea! In the long run I would like to convert my tanks into more show peices, not like this, but more perminante looking than a fish tank. This is going to look amazing!


Dude I've been planning this since I was like 10 years old! Haha! I was the general contractor for the construction of the house and I did a lot of stuff to prepare the house for this stuff. 

One cool/weird thing is that I planned for a large terrarium/aquarium in my living room from day 1. I actually installed an exhaust fan in the ceiling above where it will go. I did this so that I could later evacuate the warm humid air from the canopy of the aquarium. It's just really weird right now looking at it . . . haha!


----------



## calvinyhob

*Re: My mini-zoo*

this is a sweet project cant wait to see the rest of the build!


----------



## kyle1745

*Re: My mini-zoo*

WOW thats huge...


----------



## CHuempfner

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Very awesome!! 
I believe that would be the dream set-up for many of us on this board!!

One question..All the tanks that you were mentioning-are the animals already in those cages, or are the cages still yet to be built?

Crystal


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

the photos here are almost depicting the real-time view of my basement (I spent a few hours working since then). this is very much a work in progress! the animals are currently in "old" cages that I have built over the years. i still have 5 more cages to build after these to finish the wall. Four 4' x 4' x 2.5' cages and a HUGE 10' x 12' cage at the end for my water monitor. There's also a large tortoise area on the other side of the steps. I have a 16' x 20' pen for my 70lb sulcata tortoise. I'm going to build a "penthouse" second story over the back of this pen for my redfoots to help maximize the space since tortoises take up so much floor space! This is all going to be done in stages so this post will be updated over the next few years. The four cages displayed above will be finished in the next few months. My wife and I are looking to have kids some day and I can't justify having these big snakes without the proper caging!


----------



## MJ

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Superb! it's awesome to see a new reptile room that doesn't have a single tub for it's adult animals! 

And wow man you sure do like your big herps! awesome stuff look forward to seeing this completed


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



MJ said:


> And wow man you sure do like your big herps! awesome stuff look forward to seeing this completed


Sure do! That's why my wife had such a hard time thinking I'd stick with these "tiny" little frogs! haha! I do a lot of reptile presentations at schools, churches, girl scout meetings, etc. Bigger is definitely better in those situations. Plus having a dedicated freezer for frozen rats, rabbits, pigs and goats is cool! Thanks!


----------



## JJuchems

*Re: My mini-zoo*

It is cool it looks, until you have to sell your house. I helped my best friend do the samething in his basment. Then 6 months later he got stuck with a job transfer and had to move. The feedback from showing was most people did not like the basement. It was drywalled and done very well.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

I built this house myself . . . I did a ton of work myself (electrical, plumbing, painting, flooring, tile, etc) . . . I'm going to die here . . . haha! Besides it definitely doesn't add to the value of the house but it's nothing structural. It could be completely ripped out with no effects on the house. It would just be a giant PITA! Thanks for the heads up though! It's definitely something I considered heavily before even building the house. 

You have any pics of your friends build?


----------



## JJuchems

*Re: My mini-zoo*

I sent an email for pictures. We set for 29g tanks.


----------



## S2H5287

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Thats going to be ridiculously awesome. Really wish all of it could be done by tomorrow so i could see the pictures then, so get to work! lol, nice though and nice little list of snakes/monitors/tortoises. I need to do a lot of research about them, but in about 5 or 10 years i want to look into some monitors and tree boas. Will be a sweet room to hang out in when its done.


----------



## dwdragon

*Re: My mini-zoo*

I would love to be able to do something like this but don't think that's going to happen anytime soon.

One of my favorite reptiles is the Nile Monitor but at 6 and 7 ft long you need a BIG enclosure for those guys.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Update - I used exterior caulking to seal the corners and seams. The next step will be to paint all of the surfaces with the white epoxy paint that I bought. If you look, the two top "windows" will be together to form the "top" cage and the two bottom windows will be for the bottom cage. These cages are 4'd x 10'l x 2'h.


----------



## clwatkins10

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Awesome project. I love seeing builds like this, makes me dream of my future house.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay I got some more work done over the holiday break - I installed the floor for the upper cage as well as built all of the tops for the cages. I used exterior latex paint and painted both sides of the tops as well as the area above the tops of the cages (this area will be open for lighting and ventilation etc). I should have some more updates tomorrow as I will be installing the tops and hopefully the back of the cages as well. Then I'll just need to use my epoxy paint and paint the walls and floor. Woohoo!











Here are the tops after painting


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay got the tops on and the backs fitted. I'm going to paint the inside of the two cages tomorrow with epoxy paint. I'm going to paint the backs outside of the cage so that I can install the rock wall on the backs with them lying flat - i think this should be a LOT easier than trying to install it vertical. I'm also still trying to figure out what i'll use for the rock wall. I'm trying to find something lighter than concrete . . .


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay so I spent most of the day wearing a ventilator - two coats of water-borne epoxy paint later I realized I think I need a third coat - unfortunately I didn't have enough to do the third coat. So now I need to go and get another $70 gallon of paint. No one said this would be cheap . . . haha!


----------



## toxicterribilis

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Looking Good !


----------



## clwatkins10

*Re: My mini-zoo*

It looks great! That's some pricey paint!


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



clwatkins10 said:


> It looks great! That's some pricey paint!


No kidding! The cool thing is I could actually fill these cages with 3 inches of water and it should hold - I'm not going to do that but knowing that I COULD makes me feel more confident about these lasting for a LONG time!

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## kyle1745

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Its looking really good. Making me want to get the tools out...


----------



## ChrisK

*Re: My mini-zoo*

You're gonna be charging admission and selling popcorn after a while


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



ChrisK said:


> You're gonna be charging admission and selling popcorn after a while


Yeah I'm still working on locating a turnstyle for the entryway! haha!


----------



## Degec

*Re: My mini-zoo*

any update?


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



Degec said:


> any update?


Haha! Unfortunately the holidays are over and thus I am sadly back at work. I'm backing to working on the weekends . . . I have some more paint on order and it should be here next week. I went to the glass shop and brought home some samples of different glass. I think for these two cages I will using 1/2" glass. There are going to be some really large snakes in these enclosures and I want to ensure that they stay where they are supposed to be. The guy at the shop said that 1/2" will take some pretty hard hits with out breaking. I want to stick with glass as I'm worried about plexi or acrylic scratching. Also I'm seriously considering using this product for the back wall - at $10/sq ft its not that bad - i'm looking at using the fractured rock . . . this will be sweet!

faux rocks and fractured cliff rock panels

I talked to them and there is a distributor about 2 hours from me (very close to one of my best friends) so I won't have to pay to ship. They also said there are actually a lot of people using this stuff for animal displays. I really like that you can buy the stains and make the rocks look how you want them!


----------



## Philsuma

*Re: My mini-zoo*



melas said:


> faux rocks and fractured cliff rock panels


 
That is a GREAT find Matt......needs it's own thread, I'd say....


----------



## Jellyman

*Re: My mini-zoo*

If you do not mind me asking, could you post what epoxy paint you are using. I have 3 redtail boa's and would like to be able to redo their cages with this epoxy.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



Jellyman said:


> If you do not mind me asking, could you post what epoxy paint you are using. I have 3 redtail boa's and would like to be able to redo their cages with this epoxy.


Yeah I'll take a shot of the next can I get. I actually threw away the can before I could do that the last time!


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



Philsuma said:


> That is a GREAT find Matt......needs it's own thread, I'd say....


Yeah I couldn't believe it when I found it! They actually sell the stuff for fiber reinforced concrete - I'm checking into that as well for terrarium use. They have a sealer for it as well which would be good for waterfalls etc. If/when I get some I'll definitely post my thoughts!


----------



## Fishman

*Re: My mini-zoo*

This is a spectacular build! Are there any frog displays going into the wall?


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



Fishman said:


> This is a spectacular build! Are there any frog displays going into the wall?


Thanks! I'm planning on having some terrariums behind "the wall" in the actual reptile room. On the other end of the wall (the part not yet built) I'm still wrestling with the exact specs and such. I'll say that it's certainly possible/probable. I'm planning on one room sized enclosure (12x8) for my water monitor and probably 4 stacked (similar to these python cages) cages - I'm still messing with the dimensions. I have 8 feet of length to play with so I'm messing with a pair of 5x4 and 3x4 or a quad of 4x4's. It's tough planning out how your reptile cages are going to be for the next ???? number of years!


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay I did a VERY quick drawing in photoshop (definitely not the best tool but I knew I 
could do it quick) of my basement. This is NOT to scale so use your imagination! The red lines are viewing glass and everything else should hopefully be self explanatory . . . 

full version link
http://www.mattallendesigns.com/images/reptiles/reptileRoom.jpg

quick view


----------



## ggazonas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



melas said:


> Okay I did a VERY quick drawing in photoshop (definitely not the best tool but I knew I
> could do it quick) of my basement. This is NOT to scale so use your imagination! The red lines are viewing glass and everything else should hopefully be self explanatory . . .
> 
> full version link
> http://www.mattallendesigns.com/images/reptiles/reptileRoom.jpg
> 
> quick view


Nice layout, if you have autoCAD you could easily make it to scale


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



ggazonas said:


> Nice layout, if you have autoCAD you could easily make it to scale


haha! yeah thanks! I don't really need it to scale . . . its for you guys . . . haha!


----------



## Jellyman

*Re: My mini-zoo*

What are the 300 gallon stock tanks for??


----------



## heatfreakk3

*Re: My mini-zoo*

300 gallon tanks??? dang thats huge, why do you have such big tanks


----------



## Philsuma

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Matt, you are off the Heezie!

.....wow.....


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



heatfreakk3 said:


> 300 gallon tanks??? dang thats huge, why do you have such big tanks





Jellyman said:


> What are the 300 gallon stock tanks for??


For HIM! Haha!



























here's a thread on the little guy . . .
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/30586-finger-removal-tool-aka-large-snapping-turtle.html


here is what they look like - i already have them . . .


----------



## Philsuma

*Re: My mini-zoo*

and that's only a medium.

We can snorkel a spot on the peace river sometime Matt, if you really want to be scared.......scared.....

Does anyone remember the big boy at Clyde Peelings? I think it got donated back to LA somewhere...


----------



## Jellyman

*Re: My mini-zoo*

That is so awesome. I've always wanted an alligator snapper but they just get so big. Very sweet!!!!


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Actually this is a Florida snapper - this guy is full grown - they pretty much top out at 18" carapace length and he is in fact 18". The alligator snappers get 200lbs and are absolutely MASSIVE - this guy could hurt you but he's no 200lbs!


----------



## Philsuma

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Things do look larger underwater, especially if you don't want to get too close to them.

Matt.....I am pretty sure we can get you a bigger one if you wish.

And a bigger Iguana....get this with a noose or even hand grab

And a bigger Burmese...this one will be the easiest. We can road cruise it down near Flamingo.

And a Bigger Monitor (Nile though)...this one will be hard without a decent have-a-heart and chicken trap.

And of course the most common...a Bigger El Lagarto......or a Caimen.

These are in jest of course....everyone knows that the meer posession of a native animal like the gator is illegal....now the invasives.....


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



Philsuma said:


> Things do look larger underwater, especially if you don't want to get too close to them.
> 
> Matt.....I am pretty sure we can get you a bigger one if you wish.
> 
> And a bigger Iguana....get this with a noose or even hand grab
> 
> And a bigger Burmese...this one will be the easiest. We can road cruise it down near Flamingo.
> 
> And a Bigger Monitor (Nile though)...this one will be hard without a decent have-a-heart and chicken trap.
> 
> And of course the most common...a Bigger El Lagarto......or a Caimen.
> 
> These are in jest of course....everyone knows that the meer posession of a native animal like the gator is illegal....now the invasives.....


Haha! Yeah I'm sure they do look bigger underwater! I have no doubt there are larger ones than this guy but he is certainly a beast in his own right. Yeah I'd be TOTALLY up for going herping down there with you . . . the airline prices are hard to beat right now .. .


----------



## Dragas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

When I lived in Coral Springs it was common to see Gators in the canal while out having a smoke. Iquanas and Gators on the golf course too (got really good at avoiding the water.)


----------



## Jellyman

*Re: My mini-zoo*



melas said:


> Actually this is a Florida snapper - this guy is full grown - they pretty much top out at 18" carapace length and he is in fact 18". The alligator snappers get 200lbs and are absolutely MASSIVE - this guy could hurt you but he's no 200lbs!


Yeah, I used to catch common snappers in New York. I did actually catch a small alligator snapper(about 6" or so) in Kansas. I was told they are pretty rare that far north. I knew I could not properly set up an enclosure for him long term so I gave him to one of the nature centers.


----------



## pilo0024

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Matt you are ridiculous, and I can't wait to see the continued build of this room. Are all of the future inhabitants just dispersed around your house right now?


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



pilo0024 said:


> Matt you are ridiculous...


Have you been talking to my wife?? 



pilo0024 said:


> Are all of the future inhabitants just dispersed around your house right now?


My frogs are all upstairs as I don't really have a good well lit working are down there. The other animals are actually down in the basement. Most are in the "reptile room" now. The cages are a hodgepodge of bad designs I've worked on over the years (from age 13 on) . . . haha! That's why there's no pictures of those. I actually don't even have all of the animals I intend on putting in these cages - that's the REAL beauty of all of this! 

Matt


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay here is a shot of the epoxy paint I'm using . . . it must have gotten cheaper - this time it was only $61 . . . haha!










I'm going to start the third coat tomorrow. Then I just need to save up my pennies for the $1,000 worth of 1/2" glass and panelized rockwalls needed to complete these bad boys . . . geesh!

matt


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay so the third coat of epoxy paint is on and boy does it look sharp! I lightly sanded the second coat to get a smooth finish for the final coat. It is like GLASS now! It looks good! Even though it will all be coverd by substrate and rock wall - it's good to know it won't rot out on me!

I put some lights on the top one for show - sweet!

this is a shot from the back - the back walls are not on yet - I have to wait until I get the panelized rock walls in to put them up









and from the front - I will be putting up drywall on this side - i'm going to wait until the glass is in and the other two cages on the end are in as well.


----------



## jausi

*Re: My mini-zoo*

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

great!!!!! I'm so jelous right now, I wish I didn't have top sell my house last year, good job!!! I hope we can see the finish products and reptiles soon.

How would you charge for a work like that



hehehehe


----------



## MJ

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Looking superb man! 

Almost a shame to cover that beautiful paint job


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



jausi said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> great!!!!! I'm so jelous right now, I wish I didn't have top sell my house last year, good job!!! I hope we can see the finish products and reptiles soon.
> 
> How would you charge for a work like that
> 
> 
> 
> hehehehe


I'd probably do it on an hourly basis - with the number of hours I've put in so far . . . I can't even imagine what it would cost! haha!


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



MJ said:


> Looking superb man!
> 
> Almost a shame to cover that beautiful paint job


Thanks! Yeah - the only bright side is that the rock wall I'm installing will be held on with a few screws - so if I ever changed my mind I could go bak to the paint . . .


----------



## McBobs

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Any updates on your zoo?

-Matt


----------



## Julio

*Re: My mini-zoo*

great project!!! can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



McBobs said:


> Any updates on your zoo? -Matt


I'm actually in a holding pattern right now - I'm still waiting on the tax return to go and pick up the panelized rock wall for the background. I have the cash for the glass but I don't want to pick that up until I'm ready to install it - I do NOT want to break a $200 piece of glass! 

Here's a pic to hold you over until then . . .


----------



## atlfrog

*Re: My mini-zoo*

My future basement.  I wanted to setup something similar in my sun room but I got a negative from the wife. BUT my next house is all fair game!! Nice job!


----------



## jpstod

*Re: My mini-zoo*

So when Do tours start??????


----------



## jausi

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Beautiful snake!!!!\

HOw old is he/she


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



atlfrog said:


> My future basement.  I wanted to setup something similar in my sun room but I got a negative from the wife. BUT my next house is all fair game!! Nice job!


Yeah I laid claim to the basement before my wife and I even got engaged! I asked her about her feelings on snakes and reptiles in general within the first week of meeting her. She did not know at the time how important her answer would be to the continuation of our relationship! Haha! Yeah I built this house with this plan in mind. It has made for some cool features! Thanks for the compliments!




jpstod said:


> So when Do tours start??????


Haha! I do intend to host some herp-related meetings down here once it's finished or at least partially finished. I see you are from Texas . . . If you can get here I'll be GLAD to give you a tour!




jausi said:


> Beautiful snake!!!!\
> HOw old is he/she


Thanks! She's about 4 1/2 years old. I have another normal female about the same age as well. I got her from someone who was no longer able to take care of her.


----------



## Jellyman

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Let's see some new pic's!!


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Haha! Yeah I wish I had something new to take pictures OF! I've been wasting my time on this latest rock wall . . . 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/35697-rock-wall-3-now-modular-9.html

I'm expecting my tax return back in the next two weeks or so. I should be able to get the panelized rock wall and glass - THEN we'll be in business! 

Thanks for the continued interest!


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay folks here's the latest update . . . I picked up my rock panels today . . . $1200 later here we are . . . 




















I'll get some better pics once I start working on them. I have a whole kit of stains, textureizers, sealers, etc . . . so much to do!


----------



## McBobs

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Looking good! Keep us updated! You never seem to fail at finding a bigger, better use for a rock wall!

-Matt


----------



## JJuchems

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Matt,
Did you have those made? They look nice.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



JJuchems said:


> Matt,
> Did you have those made? They look nice.


They are prefabricated. I got them from a local dealer of the products on this website: 

faux rocks and fractured cliff rock panels

I just picked up some that were relatively "flat" so they didn't take up too much cage space. These panels are $11/sq ft. and are fiber reinforced concrete. I'll try post a lot of pictures of the whole process. I have a DVD on how to do it and everything.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



McBobs said:


> Looking good! Keep us updated! You never seem to fail at finding a bigger, better use for a rock wall!
> 
> -Matt


Haha! You KNOW it! After seeing everything this guy could do with this stuff today I have SO many ideas going through my head! I was always planning a "bar" area in the finished part of the basement. Now I'm thinking it will be a rockwall bar with a water fall possibly.  

I'm also really anxious to try out this fiber reinforced concrete I bought (2 part mix for patching seams etc) to do terrarium backgrounds . . .


----------



## herper99

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Matt, This is incredible. I need to get over to see this in person.

Oh Yeah, Happy Birthday Man!


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

I unloaded the trailer today - unfortunately some of the panels broke on the way home . . .  The guy said I could jump up and down on them (which I knew had to be an exaggeration) so I figured I'd be okay with them in the trailer. What's most upsetting is that the ones that broke were of course the biggest pieces I planned for the backs of the enclosures. The good news however is that I should be able to patch them back together without anyone knowing the difference!


----------



## clwatkins10

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Whoa,those are super cool!


----------



## atlfrog

*Re: My mini-zoo*



melas said:


> I unloaded the trailer today - unfortunately some of the panels broke on the way home . . .  The guy said I could jump up and down on them (which I knew had to be an exaggeration) so I figured I'd be okay with them in the trailer. What's most upsetting is that the ones that broke were of course the biggest pieces I planned for the backs of the enclosures. The good news however is that I should be able to patch them back together without anyone knowing the difference!


Please post some pics when you get them installed. I love to see how you will use them. Sorry to hear they broke though.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



atlfrog said:


> Please post some pics when you get them installed. I love to see how you will use them. Sorry to hear they broke though.


I don't know . . . I'm kind of weird about sharing pictures . . .  - just TRY to stop me! Haha! 

Yeah it stinks but it really only means I have some more work to do - you really won't be able to tell when all is said and done!


----------



## NathanB

*Re: My mini-zoo*

I wounder if i can make something like that


----------



## kawickstrom

*Re: My mini-zoo*



herper99 said:


> Matt, This is incredible. I need to get over to see this in person.


Matt's basement.. Lets just say pictures dont do it justice. Its amazing... Then you see the Alligator Haha

He has a freakin' Alligator in his basement!!  Ha I love it


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



bussardnr said:


> I wounder if i can make something like that


I'm pretty sure I could make these panels. They are moulded from real rocks using latex. I have a video outlining much of the process. Very cool stuff. 


In regards to the alligator . . . yeah Keith he still hates you . . . in case you were wondering. I'd like to take this moment to say that I do NOT condone the purchase of crocodillians! I got this for free from a guy who was trying to sell it. He is used for educational displays etc. I'm keeping him small by careful control of his caloric intake - if/when he gets too big he'll be going to the alligator farm for leather  - he has a good life in the meantime!


----------



## NathanB

*Re: My mini-zoo*

he should educate everyone at scotts house


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



bussardnr said:


> he should educate everyone at scotts house


I can certainly bring him! He's a doll once you throw a stripe of duct tape around his snout . . .


----------



## kawickstrom

*Re: My mini-zoo*

I figured he still hated me haha.. You should definitely bring him. He was real nice once you got him out of the water.


----------



## atlfrog

*Re: My mini-zoo*



melas said:


> I don't know . . . I'm kind of weird about sharing pictures . . .  - just TRY to stop me! Haha!
> 
> Yeah it stinks but it really only means I have some more work to do - you really won't be able to tell when all is said and done!


That's good so it won't be a loss. I know those had to be expensive if you didn't say it already.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



atlfrog said:


> That's good so it won't be a loss. I know those had to be expensive if you didn't say it already.


Yeah the panels were $800 and the additional materials (stains, fiber mud, textureizer, etc) was another $400.


----------



## JJuchems

*Re: My mini-zoo*

I'm dying for an update Matt.


----------



## MeiKVR6

*Re: My mini-zoo*

...and my girlfriend was mad when I mounted a 20G in the wall... 

Her reaction to this thread's pictures was wonderful. Really good job so far - keep up the good work.


----------



## crw.dft

*Re: My mini-zoo*



melas said:


> I'd like to take this moment to say that I do NOT condone the purchase of crocodillians!


I would totally agree with you on that point. Dinosaurs do not make good pets, and that's all those beasts really are! Sure they are cool and all, but what a handful! Mine got to be about 4 feet before he was just too damn big for me to take care of.


----------



## fleshfrombone

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Damn man this is out of this world. I love it. Although I wish I hadn't found this thread until a few months down the line so I could have seen it all done step by step. Now I guess I have to wait like everybody else. When I'm a rich man I'll have to contact you and hire you to build me one since I'm too lazy to tackle something of this magnitude. Wicked job so far, I can't wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Hey folks sorry for the delay! I was away on vacation and have just gotten back to the DB thing! Here are some pics of my latest work.

I have the doors on now (just the top one - I need to get at least one of the big ones complete so I can house my big snakes in a lockable sturdy cage - We have a little one coming in November so yeah . . . yipes!)










the doors open out so that I can maneuver between the two doors for maintenance and ease of handling. 









here's my dad modeling one of the door panels. This is the next step. I have the panels cut and now I just need to mount them.


----------



## McBobs

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Looking great! 

Hopefully your vacation was exceptionally fun! 

-Matt


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



McBobs said:


> Looking great!
> 
> Hopefully your vacation was exceptionally fun!
> 
> -Matt


Thanks and it was!


----------



## Julio

*Re: My mini-zoo*

so Matt, when will this be done so you can host the next meeting?


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



Julio said:


> so Matt, when will this be done so you can host the next meeting?


Haha! I think it will be "done" in a few years . . . having a baby on the way will most certainly delay completion. Once I get these four cages done I would definitely consider hosting. I think that is doable within the next few months. These snake cages are taking the most time since they are stacked. The other two cages in this system are basically just floor-to-ceiling boxes and will be WAY easier! I also really want to get my frogs down to the basement before hosting. Right now they are all over my house . . .haha!


----------



## heatfreakk3

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Dude you are my hero! I would love so see the in person. I would PAY to see that haha  But seriously that is awesome, and you have an awesome varity of different reptiles man!


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Haha! Thanks! If you can get yourself from Oklahoma to South Central Pennsylvania you are more than welcome to check it out for FREE! I'd even offer you a beer but if memory serves me correctly you are a bit underage . . .


----------



## heatfreakk3

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Haha yeah im a little bit underage. Lol maybe if i came back again in a couple years...lol  well i will try to find a way somehow to get there becuase i would love to see it. Is it all completly done yet?


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



heatfreakk3 said:


> Is it all completly done yet?


Not even close! Haha! I've been doing some work this week on it - I'll post pics when I get something worth showing. Hopefully soon!


----------



## heatfreakk3

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Haha ok cool, so what cages do you have like already done?


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

The photos on this post are pretty accurate as to where things are right now. I'm going to complete the top one first and move my big burms in there until I can finish the bottom one.


----------



## heatfreakk3

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Oh cool, dang that pic of ur snake is HUGE! My mom flips out when she finds out my ball python is going to be like 5 feet. She would die if she sees all your reptiles!!! lol. So if your moving all your frogs down there what are you going to do with your old dart frog tanks? Because i saw other posts and those tanks with the rock wall thing you made in it is awesome.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Oh well I'm just moving the tanks down there. These built-ins are for my big stuff. I'm going to have a wall of racks for the frogs etc. Right now my frogs are in my office/dining room/basement. I'd like to have them all in the basement . . . it's a pain running all over the house with fruit flies and bean beetles!


----------



## heatfreakk3

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Haha yeah i know what you mean. But yeah that sounds like its goin to be the coolest basement around man! Now you gave me a dream  lol


----------



## ravengritz

*Re: My mini-zoo*



heatfreakk3 said:


> Oh cool, dang that pic of ur snake is HUGE! My mom flips out when she finds out my ball python is going to be like 5 feet. She would die if she sees all your reptiles!!! lol. So if your moving all your frogs down there what are you going to do with your old dart frog tanks? Because i saw other posts and those tanks with the rock wall thing you made in it is awesome.


Don't worry too much about your ball python getting that big. One of ours just reached the 5 foot mark and she's about 25 years old


----------



## heatfreakk3

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Lol dang, well i just thought it would because when i read about them it said they get 3-5 feet, but maybe mine will be more like 3 or 4 feet lol


----------



## DKOOISTRA

*Re: My mini-zoo*

You could charge admission when your done to see it. I'd pay. That will be incredible...


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay - So I got some more work done - Got the top cage structurally completed aside from glass - I mounted my gate hinges on the 3/8" plywood "skin" along with my MONSTER dead bolts - they are mostly for show at this size but hey - it makes the wife feel safe! 

I'm going to be covering everything with 3/8" plywood because it's cheaper/easier/quicker than drywall right now. I'll just paint everything with a few coats of white exterior paint when I'm done. Starting to come together!


----------



## McBobs

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Looks really great matt! Keep up the good work! I'm sure you've inspired more than a couple people to really get things set up nicely and be proud of the work they've done!

-Matt


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay so I had today off (Labor Day) and decided to change directions for a bit. The weather is getting cool here and I will soon need to bring my tortoises in from their outdoor enclosures. I tore out my old tortoise pen and started this new one. I'm going to put in a tortoise table "shelf" in the back to separate my tortoises and allow them the most space possible. The viewing window is in the front and the access door is on the side (accessible from the reptile room). I have a "gate" door to put in the access door. The door has a knee wall under it to allow the door to open over the substrate and also to prevent tortoises from "escaping" when the door is opened. The mulch and hay is there from the previous enclosure . . .


----------



## jfehr232

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Very nice!!!!! I don't post much but I will since its you. ahah ...

Im coming up on a saturday after I get off of work, not sure what saturday but I will let you know a week ahead of time.....Good luck on further construction!!!


----------



## Philsuma

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Matt,

LMK if you want some help or anything with the cold weather coming. I'm only 25 mins away.


well...I quess I could also be 17 hours away too....



But hey.....call me.


----------



## JJuchems

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Matt, what are you using for a floor? I am doing something similar for my large sulcata.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



Philsuma said:


> Matt,
> 
> LMK if you want some help or anything with the cold weather coming. I'm only 25 mins away.
> 
> 
> well...I quess I could also be 17 hours away too....
> 
> 
> 
> But hey.....call me.


Haha! I don't know if you know what you are volunteering for! This ain't no viv build - you WILL get dirty and you WILL get sweaty! Haha! I could trade you some time for some tile work on your back patio . . .


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



JJuchems said:


> Matt, what are you using for a floor? I am doing something similar for my large sulcata.


I had put down a clear concrete sealer before I installed the original pen. I am putting in about 4 inches of dirt on top of the concrete - A mix of top soil, peat, sand, and hay. This is a relatively loose mix that allows the tortoises to dig shallow "pans" for sleeping. I'm running a 12" band of FRP paneling around the bottom of the wall - this will protect the finish of the wall from the constant abrasion by tortoise shells. I'm also going to line the tortoise tables with this and caulk the seams. This is to prevent moisture from causing the wood members to decay. 

**It's important to keep tortoises off of concrete floors as it has been known to cause prolapse in males.


----------



## jpstod

*Re: My mini-zoo*

nice to see your still working on this


----------



## JJuchems

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Hey Matt,
What are you goning to do for heat? I use heat mats and ceramic heaters.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



JJuchems said:


> Hey Matt,
> What are you goning to do for heat? I use heat mats and ceramic heaters.


I'm using 250 watt bulbs for basking spots. I have a gas wall heater to keep the ambient temps up around 76 or so. All the torts I keep enjoy night time drops so it's no big deal.


----------



## SciGuy

*Re: My mini-zoo*

I second that. If you need a hand, I'm just down the road.

I'm sure I'll have some pent up stress from school that'll need to be unleashed...manual labor sounds perferct..haha!



melas said:


> Haha! I don't know if you know what you are volunteering for! This ain't no viv build - you WILL get dirty and you WILL get sweaty! Haha! I could trade you some time for some tile work on your back patio . . .


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Inside of the Tortoise pen looking at the gate









Looking into the tortoise pen from my future office 









Detail of the Tortoise table - the tub on the left will be filled with an egg laying media to give the torts some additional depth to dig their nests and the one on the right will be a water dish. The tortoise table is currently missing the front wall that will prevent the torts from walking off of the front! 









Digital in-wall timer - all of the outlets but one are connected to this (it's a heay duty one and should handle the load no problem). These are AWESOME! I'm going to be using these throughout the rest of my reptile room! $35 at Lowes . . . 









Reptile Room side of the Tortoise Pen - the gate is 36" high


----------



## Jason DeSantis

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Are you planning on utilizing the floor space? Maybe building some sort of ramp or is it just the top part?
J


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



Jason DeSantis said:


> Are you planning on utilizing the floor space? Maybe building some sort of ramp or is it just the top part?
> J


Of course! Yeah my big sulcata is going down there. I have the gate raised up 12" to keep him from pushing against it!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

*Re: My mini-zoo*

So you are planning on have the sulcata on the floor and a pair elivated?
J


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

A 1.2 trio of red foots, but yes!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Nice! Now I understand.
J


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay so I actually got pneumonia from working on this thing . . . unbelievable! Haha! I inhaled a bunch of the dry peat moss when I was working in the tortoise room. I did it over a few days and it was enough to eventually kick my ass. I'm still getting over the cough now but am apparently no worse for wear . . . 

got the final door on the python cages - rock walls coming!










Got the tortoise room pretty much wrapped up - I need to paint the tortoise table front wall (I'll probably wait until a day when it's warm enough to have the torts outside). I'm going to pick up an old french door slab for the window.









here's the sulcata chillin' in his new diggs . . . I need to get some more logs and rocks so he has some more mental stimulation and visible boundaries.









here is a shot of the tortoise table - needs a few more bags of cypress mulch. I'm going to get some potted plants to "decorate" this area as well.


----------



## NathanB

*Re: My mini-zoo*

I bet they will love that room


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Well let's just say the male redfoot "broke in" the new tortoise table within the first hour of being in there . . . with both females no less! I have to say it's hysterical hearing that guy cluck like a chicken while you're trying to work! Haha!


----------



## Philsuma

*Re: My mini-zoo*



melas said:


> Well let's just say the male redfoot "broke in" the new tortoise table within the first hour of being in there . . . with both females no less! I have to say it's hysterical hearing that guy cluck like a chicken while you're trying to work! Haha!


He's a little mother clucker!


----------



## Bob Fraser

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Missed you today at Jason's!! Hope all is well. Was a pleasure to meet your better half at he MARS show! I really dug your shirt but wasn't in a position to request one (you could have brought some to put out on the tables). You guys have got to be excited, Momma says finish the basement, you respond "Yes Dear" (Good Dad). You work on the Zoo for an hour or Two Enjoy the simple things.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



mdsponge21236 said:


> Missed you today at Jason's!! Hope all is well. Was a pleasure to meet your better half at he MARS show! I really dug your shirt but wasn't in a position to request one (you could have brought some to put out on the tables). You guys have got to be excited, Momma says finish the basement, you respond "Yes Dear" (Good Dad). You work on the Zoo for an hour or Two Enjoy the simple things.


Haha! Yeah I would have loved to have been there! I have way too much to do around here to be giving up Saturdays right now. It was a productive day for me though!

Janelle (the better half) really enjoyed meeting everyone too! She said it was nice to put a face to the names I talk about from time to time!


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay so I got a few branches installed for my iguana (mixing I know! ). I have the branch bolted to the wall and then the far end is suspended by a chain. I think "spike" will enjoy this new arrangement very much! I still have two more giant branches to put in here. I'm not exactly sure where they are going yet . . .


----------



## widmad27

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Looking good man, I will have to make the drive up that way when you have it all finished. To be honest it looks cleaner then the backup area at the aquarium where I work...lol.

Best,


----------



## Jason DeSantis

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Lookin good Matt! I know who will be having a meeting at there house next year


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Haha! Thanks guys! Yeah I'm definitely planning on hosting a meeting at some point. I'll be moving all of my frogs down there in the next few weeks. Should have some pics of my racks at that point.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

So I hit the rock wall jackpot last night! I have a friend who works at a local production company and they were throwing out some stage props - they just happen to be fiberglass/foam rock walls! Haha! So I spent the evening last night picking them up. I have two like this and they are around 10' x 5'. They are currently reinforced with plywood and aluminum. I will be pulling that stuff out as I will not need it. I think I'm going to use this for the python cages due to the light-weight materials. I think it will be better on my already heavy doors. YES!


----------



## Bob Fraser

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Nice score, I can only imagine that the enclosure you place them in will look stellar!! Great find!!


----------



## GBIII

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Isn't this project done yet? It's like you work for Penndot....lol

Great score Matt. Can't wait to see this all done........... Hopefully, it will be before I can't afford the gas to get there.

George


----------



## calvinyhob

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Nice, even better as it sounds like it was a freebee!!! I got a nice foose table out here in michigan you can add to the basement just come get it out of mine!! THis is a great thread cant wait to see how this finishes up, and great work so far!


----------



## M_Rybecky

*Re: My mini-zoo*

How long have you had your sulcata? I have wanted one for a while now... A friend of mine used to own an exotic pet store and had one who was about 7 years old... I named him Turbo-Tank. I have lost touch with my friend (I think he moved to Australia) and was wondering if I could ask you a few questions.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



M_Rybecky said:


> How long have you had your sulcata? I have wanted one for a while now... A friend of mine used to own an exotic pet store and had one who was about 7 years old... I named him Turbo-Tank. I have lost touch with my friend (I think he moved to Australia) and was wondering if I could ask you a few questions.


I've had him for a few years. He's about 20 years old or so. You can ask any questions you want! - Just shoot me a PM so we don't get too far off topic here.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

More pictures of the rock walls I picked up - very cool! And yes you read that right . . . FREE!


----------



## iljjlm

*Re: My mini-zoo*

That is an awesome find. They will great in the tanks.
Dave


----------



## calvinyhob

*Re: My mini-zoo*

FREE is my favorite price!!! i wish you had an army of workers over there so i could see the end result lol! Everytime i see this topic pop up as updated i hope for more, im getting tired of all the teasing  wheres your snapper going in all this btw?


----------



## Jellyman

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Those rock walls were one super score!!!!


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Got a few plants and some leaf litter for my redfoots. You can see the Iguana chowing down on the right side -


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay so I got some rock hung - looking good so far. This of course is still very rough. I have a bunch of patching to do - I'm also hoping to minimize the "gap" around the door panel.


----------



## fleshfrombone

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Update update!


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Funny you ask . . . I was going to post these last night but I was covered it dust. I've actually been working on this all day today and will continue as long as I can. I'm racing against the clock now - the baby is due in two weeks and it doesn't look like she's going to wait that long! GULP!


----------



## JJuchems

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Looks great Matt.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay I finished up the "mudd'n" of the rock wall #1. I still need to do the water bowl but I ran out of concrete. I still have plenty of the liquid latex modifier. I'm going to just buy a bag of portland cement. I found a place online that sells the fiberglass fibers that I need. In the meantime I'll start prepping the surface of the rock for paint. I have a sanding wheel on my grinder . . . should be a good dusty time! 

here are pics of the wall shortly after the last application of mud. in a few days it should all be about the same color . .


----------



## calvinyhob

*Re: My mini-zoo*

so jealous lol looking good cant wait to see more


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay so I spent the evening grinding down the patched areas of cement on the rock wall background. Didn't take any pictures because it doesn't look THAT different . . . I did get this pic of me wearing a cement dust mask . . . yeah you can see that I was a good boy and wore a face mask (I was wearing safety glasses too but the dust found its way around them)


----------



## calvinyhob

*Re: My mini-zoo*

you must have one hell of a wife to put up with both the mess and the animals!


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Yeah she's pretty good to me! Of course we wouldn't have ever gotten together if she hadn't been that understanding . . . haha! This is all occurring in the basement . . . that's MY domain . . . she get's the rest of the house . . .


----------



## calvinyhob

*Re: My mini-zoo*

so wheres the home theater, bar, poker table and foosball table going in the basement????  Your a lucky man, the g/f likes the frogs but she works at a vet and animal rescue facility so i usually get the "oh we should get this dog it needs a home" but usually i hear "hey you should get another tank and get a new critter"


----------



## ggazonas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Matt

When you're all completed are you gonna have a meeting so we can all see this amazing work you've been doing.

You know I need some ideas when i buy my house in a year or so.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



calvinyhob said:


> so wheres the home theater, bar, poker table and foosball table going in the basement????  Your a lucky man, the g/f likes the frogs but she works at a vet and animal rescue facility so i usually get the "oh we should get this dog it needs a home" but usually i hear "hey you should get another tank and get a new critter"


I'm actually planning a small bar, pool table, home theater, and a MAME Arcade Cabinet down there . . . that is still years away though! 




ggazonas said:


> Matt
> 
> When you're all completed are you gonna have a meeting so we can all see this amazing work you've been doing.
> 
> You know I need some ideas when i buy my house in a year or so.


DEFINITELY! I'll probably have it before it's done as this is a long term project . . . but I did want to get this first bank of cages completed first! Besides the longer we wait the more frogs I'll have! Haha!


----------



## ggazonas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

DEFINITELY! I'll probably have it before it's done as this is a long term project . . . but I did want to get this first bank of cages completed first! Besides the longer we wait the more frogs I'll have! Haha! [/QUOTE]

Sounds great Matt....I look forward to seeing your collection and mini zoo


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay so the baby is here . . . I missed the mark . . . haha! The mother-in-law was over today and I was able to sneak downstairs to do some finishing touches on the water bowl and start some painting. So far so good - still have some more shading to do as well as speckling. It's hard to see how good it looks with these photos . . . when I finish I'll use my real camera (these are shot with my iPhone for ease and speed) to get some decent shots!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

*Re: My mini-zoo*

First off congrats. Second, dude make that into a frog tank PLEASE! It looks great.
J


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Haha! I'll think about it . . . it DOES hold water . . . 

I am getting a 4' long all-glass display case with sliding glass doors . . . THAT will definitely be a frog tank!


----------



## jfehr232

*Re: My mini-zoo*

wow....great work

The wait is killing me matt!! alicia and I want to visit so bad, specially now since we she wants to see the baby girl


----------



## Julio

*Re: My mini-zoo*

that is some amazing work Matt!! are you gonna make all the exhibits rock wall?


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



Julio said:


> that is some amazing work Matt!! are you gonna make all the exhibits rock wall?


Thanks guys! Probably (where appropriate) just because it's so durable and easy to clean (I have a sealer). My tree monitor exhibit will be cork/rock so they can utilize the walls.


----------



## Julio

*Re: My mini-zoo*

what kind of tree monitors do you have?


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



Julio said:


> what kind of tree monitors do you have?


None. Haha! Building it for future acquisitions!


----------



## chinoanoah

*Re: My mini-zoo*

We need a youtube video walk around when you get done! (Or, actually, whenever you feel like filming!)


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



chinoanoah said:


> We need a youtube video walk around when you get done! (Or, actually, whenever you feel like filming!)


Haha! I'll consider it!


----------



## GBIII

*Re: My mini-zoo*

This isn't done yet? Must be spending too much time at a particular seafood restaurant.....lol

My kids 9 any chance we'll get to visit before it's not cool to hang with dad?

Seriously though, looking great Matt. Keep it up!

George


----------



## jfehr232

*Re: My mini-zoo*

I think admission is $5. Extra charges for anything else. lol


----------



## calvinyhob

*Re: My mini-zoo*



jfehr232 said:


> I think admission is $5. Extra charges for anything else. lol


beer better be cheap then lol


----------



## SoCalSun

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Wow! What a sweet project!!


----------



## jpstod

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Just $5 Admissions?

Definately let me know when it's grand opening will be.

I'll brew up a patch of beer.. what styles do you like?

I wish I could afford to do something huge like this.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay - so on this gorgeous Thanksgiving Eve I finally picked up my GLASS! Woohoo! The viewing windows are 20" x 36". I went with 3/8" glass for the top cage (will be using 1/2" for the bottom). Total for the two panes of glass = $207!!  No surprise there though - can't wait to see the bill on the bottom cage. 









I also installed the outdoor carpet as well.



























And here's a closeup of the rock texture and painting . . . I think I did alright! 









Here is a trial shot with my albino burm checking the place out! 









No fee for admission - just bring beer and/or frogs!


----------



## GBIII

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Wow Matt that is really coming together. Very sharp.

Can't wait to come see it in person!


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay glass is in!  I painted the trim around the windows and have yet to take a razor blade and clean the excess paint off the glass - tomorrow. . . 

Put some artificial plants (**gasp**) in - had to go artificial as a 150 lb snake can do some serious damage to real plants!


----------



## stemcellular

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Looking awesome, Matt. And hey, congrats on the new addition to the family!


----------



## trow

*Re: My mini-zoo*

I really admire someone willing to give common species like your burm such a nice setup.
Very cool in my book.


----------



## Bob Fraser

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Kudos Matt,
Congratulations on the little one, and man do you know how to do it! What a sweet set-up, so when is the MADS meeting?
Warmest Regards
Bob Fraser


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Thanks guys! Yeah this is one cage out of the four that I hope to have completed by my hosting of a MADS meeting. The other cage below this one is done minus the background and glass. The other two should go much more quickly as I will be able to stand/walk around in them! 



trow said:


> I really admire someone willing to give common species like your burm such a nice setup.
> Very cool in my book.


Thanks! Yeah I have never been someone to chase the hot new rare species. I get what I like and enjoy keeping. I actually have two burms and they were given to me by people who were no longer able to keep them. I've acquired quite a few animals that way!


----------



## dflorian

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Spot on AWESOME! Your wall texture reminds me of the original startrek episodes featuring the characters I've always referred to as the "buttheads".


----------



## heatfreakk3

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Looks awesome! The snake is very pretty. Id love to come see your zoo sometime, cant bring beer though  lol. How big is that tank? Like compared to a human in it?


melas said:


> Okay - so on this gorgeous Thanksgiving Eve I finally picked up my GLASS! Woohoo! The viewing windows are 20" x 36". I went with 3/8" glass for the top cage (will be using 1/2" for the bottom). Total for the two panes of glass = $207!!  No surprise there though - can't wait to see the bill on the bottom cage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also installed the outdoor carpet as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a closeup of the rock texture and painting . . . I think I did alright!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a trial shot with my albino burm checking the place out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fee for admission - just bring beer and/or frogs!


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



heatfreakk3 said:


> Looks awesome! The snake is very pretty. Id love to come see your zoo sometime, cant bring beer though  lol. How big is that tank? Like compared to a human in it?


Thanks!

Well if you are ever in PA give me a ring . . . I love to show it off - even though it has a LONG way to go!

There are two of these cages stacked. Each measures 10ft long x 4ft deep x 2.5ft high.

Here is a pic with a "human" in it (me) . . . 

sorry about the glare - I have a walkout basement and it was a GORGEOUS day! 
Taken right BEFORE I cleaned the glass!


----------



## heatfreakk3

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Thats a nice size tank lol, what do you feed that snake?


----------



## jfehr232

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Very nice matt lol......You look comfortable in it ahaha


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Haha! Thanks guys! Yeah that burm eats very large rabbits and fetal pigs (all frozen/thawed).


----------



## heatfreakk3

*Re: My mini-zoo*

lol geeze! how much do one of those cost? a little more then a pinky i think! lol.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

I go to a local farmers auction and buy the rabbits. Last time I picked up 17 rabbits for $70 - that is REALLY cheap. I'm pretty sure it had to do with the cold weather setting in and everyone want to dump their extra males (only one female in the whole lot).

I get the pigs for $1/lb


----------



## heatfreakk3

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Oh thats not bad. I would love to have a snake like yours when im older. I dont have the room or money right now though! lol, ill stick to my little collection, im excited i might be going down to Houston to pick up 1 or 2 mancreeks this weekend, or sometime soon.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Yeah they are really interesting animals. Just be sure you get one from a rescue. There are SOOO many of these dumped each year. I have two and both were given to me by folks who meant well but ended up with animals that they could no longer afford to house and feed these guys. Mine are both only half grown (70+ lbs). They have a lot more to go!


----------



## heatfreakk3

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Thats good, ill do that. Are they friendly?


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Very friendly - doesn't mean they could hurt/kill you though. Definitely not "pets" in the typical sense . . . try to get some "big snake" experience before jumping into burms. Try a red tail boa (also lots available at rescues) or similar sized snake first.


----------



## heatfreakk3

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Yeah ill try that. Do you keep like something to defend yourself when interacting with you python or anything?


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

I have a large python hook and a bottle of rubbing alcohol (in the case of a bite). There are a LOT of things to consider when keeping big snakes . . .


----------



## heatfreakk3

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Yeah i can tell, i would bring like a tazer with me just in case! lol


----------



## jfehr232

*Re: My mini-zoo*



heatfreakk3 said:


> Yeah i can tell, i would bring like a tazer with me just in case! lol


harsh lol..... I read that alcohol comes in handy sometimes. You don't need much correct?


----------



## jpstod

*Re: My mini-zoo*



jfehr232 said:


> harsh lol..... I read that alcohol comes in handy sometimes. You don't need much correct?



It would take alot of alcohol to play with something that big




Hahaha


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Haha!! HILARIOUS! Yeah we drink the beer AFTER we play with the big snakes . . . 

I've never been bitten by a large constrictor (some baby carpet pythons MANY times!) and hope to never have that occur. I take a lot of precautions. My snakes are all hook trained (they are NOT fed any time after being touched by a hook) and this really seems to eliminate feeding response strikes. I don't know how much rubbing alcohol it would take. I can tell you that if I have a 14ft python attached to my arm via 200 teeth I will be using the entire bottle!


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay so the next phase of this bad boy is to stud up a wall in the back so I can move my frog collection down here. The wife's getting tired of the ff's that occasionally cross her path. I'm going to actually use 3/8" plywood for the wall so that I can mount hooks etc right to the wall. Also it's cheaper and faster to install and it's removable if I ever need to get back behind the wall in the future. I'm going to install a dozen outlets in the wall. These will be connected to a few in-wall timers so that I can plug my lighting directly into wall outlets and have them controlled from 2 or 3 in-wall timers. I have 4 outlets in the ceiling close to the wall as well. These outlets are "always on" and will provide power to pumps/heat pads etc. I'm planning on lining this wall with racks and an 8' counter top complete with a deep sink, cabinets, and drawers. I'm going to have a spigot below the sink so that I can fill buckets and hook up a garden hose. I also bought an exhaust fan to install to help "air out" the room on occasion.


----------



## calvinyhob

*Re: My mini-zoo*



melas said:


> Okay so the next phase of this bad boy is to stud up a wall in the back so I can move my frog collection down here. The wife's getting tired of the ff's that occasionally cross her path. I'm going to actually use 3/8" plywood for the wall so that I can mount hooks etc right to the wall. Also it's cheaper and faster to install and it's removable if I ever need to get back behind the wall in the future. I'm going to install a dozen outlets in the wall. These will be connected to a few in-wall timers so that I can plug my lighting directly into wall outlets and have them controlled from 2 or 3 in-wall timers. I have 4 outlets in the ceiling close to the wall as well. These outlets are "always on" and will provide power to pumps/heat pads etc. I'm planning on lining this wall with racks and an 8' counter top complete with a deep sink, cabinets, and drawers. I'm going to have a spigot below the sink so that I can fill buckets and hook up a garden hose. I also bought an exhaust fan to install to help "air out" the room on occasion.


whats going in the "pool" at the bottom of thsi picture?


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



calvinyhob said:


> whats going in the "pool" at the bottom of thsi picture?


Haha! Actually there are currently a pair of American Alligators . . . I did not buy them . . . took them as favors for people . . . basically I didn't want to read about them in the paper being loose in a local lake or pool . . . their days are numbered though. I'm feeding them small meals to keep them from growing so fast. I think I have successfully stunted them. Both are at the 4' mark - much bigger and I may be grilling up some gator tail . . .


----------



## GBIII

*Re: My mini-zoo*

mmmmm...Let em know when...j/k.

Looking good...So when is the meeting?


----------



## calvinyhob

*Re: My mini-zoo*

i had to ask! i knew you had some gators but i know you got some big turtles also. theres a pet shop local, hole in the wall place dont think it will last but they got a 2.5-3ft gator in a plastic swimming pool with a pop up mosquito tent around it. Never kept a gator but i have a strange feeling if he really wanted to climb over the lil kiddie pool sides he could get out. Now that it winter you going to finish the basement up so we can finally see this thing done?


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



calvinyhob said:


> i had to ask! i knew you had some gators but i know you got some big turtles also. theres a pet shop local, hole in the wall place dont think it will last but they got a 2.5-3ft gator in a plastic swimming pool with a pop up mosquito tent around it. Never kept a gator but i have a strange feeling if he really wanted to climb over the lil kiddie pool sides he could get out. Now that it winter you going to finish the basement up so we can finally see this thing done?


Haha! Yeah that doesn't sound like a real sturdy enclosure they have there . . . I'm off the week after Christmas . . . you should see that back wall finished and the frogs moved down there. Other than that . . . I really can't say . . .

The baby has brought an end to my 3-4 hour evening "jaunts" in the zoo . . .


----------



## chinoanoah

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Pics of the gators?


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*



chinoanoah said:


> Pics of the gators?


I don't like to post these cause I don't want to get folks excited about getting one for themselves . . . these are not pets folks! 

From a while ago . . .


----------



## jpstod

*Re: My mini-zoo*



melas said:


>


Nice Wallet


----------



## Leidig

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Thats awesome you have the space and abilty to build your personal zoo. I love following this post. I cant wait to see pictures of the whole basement finished.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Thanks! Yeah I'm anxious to see it finished as well!


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay so here's the fruits of my 11 day Christmas/New Years break! 

A shot of the finished wall - complete with racks, deep freezer, mini-fridge, and counter top/sink. 









New counter top - still have to install the sink and put handles on the drawers and cabinets. The plan is to eventually install some cabinets on the wall above the counter as well - don't got the cash for that just yet . . .









I just pretty much threw my tanks onto the racks. I'm working on swapping most of my tanks out with 20 gallon tall verts so I didn't make it look all pretty to start with . . .


----------



## Leidig

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Little by little one walks far, and it looks like you've gone a long ways on the basement. Looking Great!


----------



## chinoanoah

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Looking good. We need a video tour!


----------



## calvinyhob

*Re: My mini-zoo*

lovin the old school slant fronts, looking good matt!


----------



## pilo0024

*Re: My mini-zoo*

ooh looks like you had some fun over your break! nice stuff.


----------



## Jellyman

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Too long inbetween updates. Let's see some pics!!


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Well it's been pretty busy with the kid and all . . . I've also had to deal with some nasty weather that has not lent itself to picking up the additional supplies I need to continue with the "big stuff" . . . so here's what I've been biding my time with . . . 

7 x 20 Gallon Verts


----------



## chinoanoah

*Re: My mini-zoo*

That's pretty sweet. Are you going to display them in that configuration, or will they be on racks?


----------



## NorthernFrogguy1976

*Re: My mini-zoo*



trow said:


> I really admire someone willing to give common species like your burm such a nice setup.
> Very cool in my book.


Very , very true... its nice to see a snake in something other than a plastic box.. 
Really cool for putting the burm in there. Its ridiculous to see what people stuff snakes in these days.

Richard


----------



## chicagofrogs

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Since you've already posted pics of other non-frogs, can we see pics of the kiddo? What does she think of the animals so far?

I've been "decorating" our spare bedroom with frog stuff. The husband hasn't figured out yet that this room with bright blue walls and frog decals is for a kiddo...I do keep frogs in there, so I guess he figures it's for the frogs. lol


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay so I got my tanks pretty much done . . . just need to plant them now . . . I had to completely rearrange my racks to accomodate. This also gave me the opportunity to slide them down about 4 inches . . . stupid me . . . the first time I thought I left enough space for my deep freezer to be next to my counter top only to find that I was about an inch too short (no jokes please ). It's fixed now!

This took me all day . . . I took all of the stuff off the rack at the far end and then just kept shifting stuff down as I moved everything . . . I'm beat!!


----------



## BBoyette

*Re: My mini-zoo*

No pain..No gain, lol jk. Cant wait to see them all planted.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bob Fraser

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Matt
It's getting there buddy, lot of work ain't it! You've come great distances though & Rome wasn't built in a day! Can't wait for the meeting at the mini-zoo.


----------



## jacobi

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Any updates?


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Nothing to speak of at the moment. I am finishing my basement office at the moment and then will be framing out the rest of the wall and putting up drywall. Once that is complete it'll really start to look different.


----------



## tclipse

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Why not move this to frogs & vivariums? Not 100% frogs but seems related enough to belong with all of the herp tanks.... plenty of uroplatus etc in that section and I'm sure there are plenty who haven't seen this

Sick room btw Matt.


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

haha - perhaps when it's complete . . .


----------



## melas

*Re: My mini-zoo*

Okay the impending arrival of kid #2 has forced me to finish my basement office (my office had been in one of our upstairs bedrooms). Here are some before and after shots of the room - this is my iguana enclosure - there are also several tortoise tables in this room with star tortoises, leopards, red foots, sulcatas, and a group of hingebacks.

I did all of the work myself (framing, electric, drywall, flooring, painting, trim, etc).


----------



## sjaakdaak

Could you come over and make me a room too, please?


----------



## GBIII

Wow... Looking Great. Chase was just saying last week he wanted to go see Matt's Mini Zoo again. Might have to inquire about making that happen again.lol


----------



## nbutler

I cannot wait to see updates, tortoise room sounds like a two story dream!


----------



## gardennub

Wow this is spectacular. Also cannot wait for updates lol. Hopefully you can find time to work on it!! Great looking construction and animals!


----------



## jermajestyg

Just read through the entire thread and i think its awesome that you incorporated many different herps into the "exhibits". I might get hated on for this haha *fingers crossed* but seeing dart frog after dart frog gets a little monotonous...  
Hope to see the entire thing done someday, i know we have all had these dreams.
Good luck

-Jeremy


----------



## bryandarts

INCREDILE WORK!!!!!! Very cool


----------



## TheToddler

Anthing new?


----------



## melas

Just some structural things (nothing exciting) in anticipation of the other side being framed out - hopefully this winter.


----------

